# How to get those you care about to prep!



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have found that it is far easier to convince folks to prepare for natures disasters rather than the end of the world.
It is easy for them to see Katrina, Joplin MO, the big power outage on the east coast.
The preps are almost the same. Show them the lack of goods on store shelves in a couple days.
Show them YOUR generator and food stores. Point out rising food costs and explain your stores as a bank account.
I put together a free forum from Free Forums - FreeForums.org - Create a free forum in minutes! Invited my freinds that I want to be prepared. Our personal forum is a great communication tool.
We are 5 families pledging to help each other in time of need.
All the husbands are on board. Now the wives are starting to turn. The key with the women was the convenience of opening a jar of meat and another of veggies from the pressure cooked food stores for dinner, add rice and gravey and bingo, their all over stored foods.
The down side? Now when I pressure cook foods (my pressure cooker holds 7 quart jars) I must give up two to the wife.
But that means I increase food stores by 5 jars each run. Appeal to lowering the wives dinner cooking chore. Works every time.
For husbands, go for new guns and outdoor cooking. We all get together monthly and have a cowboy cookout. Only stored foods over charcoal or an open fire. We also each research a topic to teach. Well the men do, the wives pay attention but give each other that look!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting. My wife is on board with prepping merely because of natural disasters and for possible events like unemployment, TEOTWAWKI is not something she concerns herself with. She is a strong woman and has become very interested lately in gardening, canning, etc. but only because of her concern over providing our many children with optimum nutrition. Since our oldest child was little she has been making her own granola bars, fruit snacks, bread, rolls, etc., etc. She is already quite the seamstress and candle maker (both hobbies not seen much anymore in a young woman). Better yet she is passing on all of these skills to our girls. So while she is prepping and preparing she does not see any of it as prepping or preparing. 

I like your idea about having several families who agree to defend and support each other. I can also see how it would be easy to get the men on board and harder to get the ladies to join up. I may bring it up and my next squad meeting. The unit I command is made up of 18 LEO's, half of which are single but almost all of whom are formerly military. In fact I have two formerly demolition experts, two scout snipers, one comms specialist and three medics/EMT's. If we banded together and were all prepped we could be a very strong micro-community.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was just thinking about what I could do to save some lives in my small (1700 people) town before the collapse comes without revealing my identity as a prepper (for security sake)....I could write something and make enough copies to distribute throughout town (without being seen) about the dangers we face; the dollar collapse, war, etc....the more people here that prep, the less looters to threaten the rest of us as well...
DB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The problem is that there's a huge difference between preparing for a power outage and preparing for the collapse of the dollar. I've talked to some people who intellectually understand that we're headed for hyperinflation but none of them are prepping as far as I know of. Since hyperinflation is a 100% certainty the coming economic collapse is a 100% certainty but most people suffer from normalcy bias:

"The normalcy bias, or normality bias, refers to a mental state people enter when facing a disaster. It causes people to underestimate both the possibility of a disaster occurring and its possible effects. This often results in situations where people fail to adequately prepare for a disaster, and on a larger scale, the failure of governments to include the populace in its disaster preparations. The assumption that is made in the case of the normalcy bias is that since a disaster never has occurred then it never will occur. It also results in the inability of people to cope with a disaster once it occurs. People with a normalcy bias have difficulties reacting to something they have not experienced before. People also tend to interpret warnings in the most optimistic way possible, seizing on any ambiguities to infer a less serious situation.[1]"


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

How I got my family involved was to just start talking and doing. My sons are gun nuts all I had to do was get some reloading gear and it wasn't hard to get them on board. Now they are fully indictrinated also the only gifts I except are prepper items. I tell the Grandchildren and they tell their parents or my Daughter in laws ask my wife I'm expecting my dehydrator real soon. The fact that we are always having get togeathers keeps us close and pretty much focused. Just got a 150 lbs of field corn free because a friend of my son had a uncle who was going to buy a steer but the deal fell through the guy just gave it to him.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> The problem is that there's a huge difference between preparing for a power outage and preparing for the collapse of the dollar. I've talked to some people who intellectually understand that we're headed for hyperinflation but none of them are prepping as far as I know of. Since hyperinflation is a 100% certainty the coming economic collapse is a 100% certainty but most people suffer from normalcy bias:
> 
> "The normalcy bias, or normality bias, refers to a mental state people enter when facing a disaster. It causes people to underestimate both the possibility of a disaster occurring and its possible effects. This often results in situations where people fail to adequately prepare for a disaster, and on a larger scale, the failure of governments to include the populace in its disaster preparations. The assumption that is made in the case of the normalcy bias is that since a disaster never has occurred then it never will occur. It also results in the inability of people to cope with a disaster once it occurs. People with a normalcy bias have difficulties reacting to something they have not experienced before. People also tend to interpret warnings in the most optimistic way possible, seizing on any ambiguities to infer a less serious situation.[1]"


True...but I wouldn't let that stop me from doing it and hopefully a few people might google the issue or check out the websites and youtube videos I would list...after all, I had a normalcy bias before my eyes were opened to the possibly tragic consequences of our national debt thanks to internet info...


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

BillS said:


> The problem is that there's a huge difference between preparing for a power outage and preparing for the collapse of the dollar. I've talked to some people who intellectually understand that we're headed for hyperinflation but none of them are prepping as far as I know of. Since hyperinflation is a 100% certainty the coming economic collapse is a 100% certainty but most people suffer from normalcy bias:
> 1]"


I respect your intellect sir but I just disagree. First I am not conviced of the doom and gloom we're going to colapse idea. The bottom line is with the stroke of a pen America could declare bankruptcy and the debt is simply gone. We've done it before. And China couldn't do squat about it because without America buying their cheap crap they're in the toilet. Of course that's a last ditch move and we'll see about happens in Nov.

As for prepping for financial colapse and a natural disaster the the two are not far a part. Food, water, power, etc all reduce financial needs. Having 6 months worth of food in the face of a job loss helps a lot. MANY MANY companies have already publically stated they are waiting to hire until AFTER Obama is out. Think about a massive influx of off shore corporate money due to tax breaks. Think about massive job openings and cut off unemployment. Think about the lower 47% being taxed. THINK about the positive solutions that are out there.
Think of how Romney made his money. Think about Ryan and his intellegence. This is the time for change. Not an attitude of defeat.
Are we not the largest business in the world?

So many are just convinced that their is no hope. 
REALLY? One fool in the white house for four years and we are toast?
I refuse to belive it. 
For those of you convinced there is no hope. PLEASE, vote for Romney before you go. This way you'll have an America to come home to. And if your right, it won't matter.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think Moby and DB1469 are onto something. As DB2469 said, the more of our neighbors that prep the less we will have to fear from them.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

What I am doing is slowly talking to my wife and 13 yr old step-daughter. The 13 yr old is extremely smart, but I get eye rolls, like without texting? Yeah right dad. But my wife who had family and friends in LA and MS during Katrina has started to see the need to be somewhat prepared, also having my financial clients and friends starting to talk openly about the economic conditions we face as a nation and the expected turmoil, she is slowly thinking I am not nuts.. Lol.. I just need to talk to her about each proposed item i get and typically she on board.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

invision said:


> What I am doing is slowly talking to my wife and 13 yr old step-daughter. The 13 yr old is extremely smart, but I get eye rolls, like without texting? Yeah right dad. But my wife who had family and friends in LA and MS during Katrina has started to see the need to be somewhat prepared, also having my financial clients and friends starting to talk openly about the economic conditions we face as a nation and the expected turmoil, she is slowly thinking I am not nuts.. Lol.. I just need to talk to her about each proposed item i get and typically she on board.


Brother buy the pressure canner, can some beef, open it a couple weeks after being on the counter. Make rice and gravey, pour the meat on the rice, and then the gravey. Show your wife it takes minuetes to make dinner. She'll be hooked.

Also remind her 50% of the nation is prepping in some form.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Haha show my wife how easy to cook... Now that is good. She is a high level exec with a fortune 50. She leaves the house M-F at 8 am and gets home each day around 7Pm or 8. I own two business and work from home. I do the cooking... Lol. She wouldn't care about cutting cooking time. Hell yesterday, I worked from midnight to 4 am on a server from home, then got up at 8am to take my daughter to her boyfriends lake house for a party 2 HR trip up and back) then went and shot at the range, then back to get daughter at 6, so I get home at 7 and my wife goes, let's cook those steaks... She meant me cook them, she put the potatoes in the oven


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Moby76065 said:


> I respect your intellect sir but I just disagree. First I am not conviced of the doom and gloom we're going to colapse idea. The bottom line is with the stroke of a pen America could declare bankruptcy and the debt is simply gone. We've done it before. And China couldn't do squat about it because without America buying their cheap crap they're in the toilet. Of course that's a last ditch move and we'll see about happens in Nov.
> 
> As for prepping for financial colapse and a natural disaster the the two are not far a part. Food, water, power, etc all reduce financial needs. Having 6 months worth of food in the face of a job loss helps a lot. MANY MANY companies have already publically stated they are waiting to hire until AFTER Obama is out. Think about a massive influx of off shore corporate money due to tax breaks. Think about massive job openings and cut off unemployment. Think about the lower 47% being taxed. THINK about the positive solutions that are out there.
> Think of how Romney made his money. Think about Ryan and his intellegence. This is the time for change. Not an attitude of defeat.
> ...


Sure, in theory the government could declare bankruptcy. But what would the economic consequences be? Individuals, pension funds, banks, and insurance companies would lose their money. If a bank loses too much money it goes under. None of its depositors have money. Businesses can't make payroll. Individuals have no money to buy things. The economy screeches to a halt. There's $16 trillion of debt. Let's assume $6 trillion is held by foreigners. That leaves $10 trillion for the US economy to absorb. That's $50,000 for every person in America. That would wipe out the economy.

And it's not just the debt. The dollar is the world's reserve currency. For now. When other countries dump the dollar it will lose at least 90% of its value in a very short time.

That's assuming of course that the problems with derivatives or the collapsing euro don't destroy the US banking system before that happens. We really are in a situation where a collapse could start at almost any time.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know how, show them the cannibalism thred on here some of you idiots are enjoying, if that don't scare them nothing will. Maybe some of them will even call the doctor for a few of you folks, or at least steal your bugout bags and get to safety before you go looking for a snack.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey radio huffpo called, they want you back!! Hurry on home now sonny.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might point out that the feds have funded FEMA for years and that sometimes FEMA runs out of money because of the drain on resources. Time and again FEMA can't help everyone. Every State has an emergency management agency. Some States are starting to stockpile food. 

Hardly a week goes by without some kind of disaster being reported in the news. Floods, fires, drought, earthquake, and other disasters are so common that we hardly pay attention. It is a lot easier to talk someone into preparing for a natural disaster than TEOTWAWKI.

My wife doesn't care for the quantity of stuff I have accumulated but she really likes not having to make special trips to the store for just one item. You should be able to find some common ground. 

As for the thirteen year old rolling her eyes that seems normal, on any subject you wish to discuss.

I was trying to get some friends to stock up on food. I told them I saved more on buying in quantity and inflation than I made on interest. They seemed to show some interest with this point and started talking about inflation and low interest on their savings. I don't make a big deal about it but I just keep adding to the supplies. Now, if I ask, she buys extra on her shopping trips. I also got a smile when I told her to buy extra clothes. I bring up the clothing thing when she starts to give me a hard time about some of the other stuff.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Every State has an emergency management agency. Some States are starting to stockpile food.


Does anyone have a list of which states are stockpiling food? Just curious...


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so excited! One of my dear friends was talking about looking into an emergency shelter that she could bury for her, her husband, and 2 kids. She was talking about building beds on one side and storage on the other etc. Took me a min of listening before I asked the question, "are you a prepper?!". Our families have been friends for years and each was prepping without the other ever realizing. We are going to be prep buddies now and teach other. I know more about food, gardening, water storage than her and they are more security focused since her husband was a marine scout sniper. You just never now what to expect and who can become part of your plan


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

My FIL started prepping not long ago but is making up for lost time . I don't tell anyone, family included, that we prep. I Would rather die a slow, tortuous death than have all those folks show up at my place. I couldn't even tolerate the holidays with them last year. I try to grab teachable moments & point them in the right direction but you really have to be careful casting your pearls before swine.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> My FIL started prepping not long ago but is making up for lost time . I don't tell anyone, family included, that we prep. I Would rather die a slow, tortuous death than have all those folks show up at my place. I couldn't even tolerate the holidays with them last year. I try to grab teachable moments & point them in the right direction but you really have to be careful casting your pearls before swine.


Funny,families can have that effect on you at times.
We just rented a library video about this same subject,it was so funny we had to stop it to stop laughing.

Four Christmases
Reese Witherspoon,Vince Vaughn


----------



## Diabeticprepper (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no use for most of My extended family, it is funny how years of physical, mental and emotional abuse does that to a person. I do however have church family I am working on to start prepping.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Common sense and rational thought go a long way. My wife thought I was nutty for some time, but now she is all for it, and thinks along the same lines as I do. We are far from "ready" but the speed has increased massively since she got on board a few months back. The kids just think we're nuts, but they're kids.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> I respect your intellect sir but I just disagree. First I am not conviced of the doom and gloom we're going to colapse idea. The bottom line is with the stroke of a pen America could declare bankruptcy and the debt is simply gone. We've done it before. And China couldn't do squat about it because without America buying their cheap crap they're in the toilet. Of course that's a last ditch move and we'll see about happens in Nov.
> 
> As for prepping for financial colapse and a natural disaster the the two are not far a part. Food, water, power, etc all reduce financial needs. Having 6 months worth of food in the face of a job loss helps a lot. MANY MANY companies have already publically stated they are waiting to hire until AFTER Obama is out. Think about a massive influx of off shore corporate money due to tax breaks. Think about massive job openings and cut off unemployment. Think about the lower 47% being taxed. THINK about the positive solutions that are out there.
> Think of how Romney made his money. Think about Ryan and his intellegence. This is the time for change. Not an attitude of defeat.
> ...


It's not just China that the U.S. is a debtor to. IF the government did declare bankruptcy, we'd have a lot more to worry about than China sending a billion man army. Like, I don't know, maybe all the generational welfare rats that won't be getting a check, and all the jobs that would disappear overnight. I worked for a defense contractor until a few months ago, and I never talked to anyone there who would have stayed if paychecks stopped.

BTW, China is buying gold and their citizens are now also using gold as an official currency, and as far as I know, they've slowed substantially on financing U.S. debt. It appears to me that many countries are moving away from using the dollar as a standard and some are already ignoring it.

The present system is not sustainable and at some point it's going to implode. It's already happening elsewhere, only a matter of time before it happens here. Government is not a business. It's a debatably "necessary" evil tasked with a few specific functions to ensure an environment conducive to the prosperity of the citizens thereof. Businesses produce wealth, while government, even in it's best state, only redistributes wealth taken from others. Further, the focus on the executive branch, which is more or less irrelevant in terms of fixing anything, is merely a diversion from what really matters. The legislative branch wields the power of deciding how much is spent and on what, as well as the power to override the executive branch.

You've probably heard about people being sheep, sheepdogs, or wolves. You probably haven't heard anything at all about the shepherds or rustlers. What I currently see happening in politics is rustlers stealing wool while the sheepdogs are busy with wolves and the shepherds are busy with bread and circuses. The sheep are oblivious, except that it's a little harder to stay warm. *shrug*

Something of note: The Keystone pipeline... Many people in east Texas have had their land siezed under eminent domain _so a *foreign* corporation can make money_, while the pipeline itself will provide no benefit to the american people. The oil won't be used in the U.S..

While I'm here, it might be time to move to Honduras. http://www.fastcoexist.com/1678720/former-seasteaders-come-ashore-to-start-libertarian-utopias-in-honduran-jungle Needs more research since some parts of libertarian ideals are uh...ludicrous, but it has great potential.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

zombieresponder said:


> While I'm here, it might be time to move to Honduras. http://www.fastcoexist.com/1678720/former-seasteaders-come-ashore-to-start-libertarian-utopias-in-honduran-jungle Needs more research since some parts of libertarian ideals are uh...ludicrous, but it has great potential.


I'm ready to pack! We LOVE Honduras (we scubadive there). Second largest coral reef in the world.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been prepping on and off (as funds and health allow) for several years now. FINALLY was able to get my mum and da on board, and my brother :beercheer: has continually been prepping and getting his family on board (the just recently got a stand-up freezer).

Trick I've found what works best is just don't push the issue. Let 'em see the issues in the world, and how we're all going to hell in a hand basket, and eventually they'll come around.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I've got no advice, as nothing has worked to get my wife involved. As I've gotten more and more into prepping, she has gone from accepting it as a quirky hobby to eye-rolling at certain purchases (like cases of water, erm...). I fear the next step is open hostility.

Part of me hopes for a week-long power outage or something of the sort. A harsh dose of reality might be the only thing that turns her around.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I am more in to setting up a sustainable life style rather than prepping per say but part of prepping goes along with that lifestyle. I can tell you that you can get a lot of free stuff all over the place. So far this year over 30 chickens (roosters mostly), 20 ducks and 3 goats. The sustainability for me is the key. If I were to have 6 months worth of beans and rice like you see a lot of these guys do, I would starve after a week and be sick of it.

I live off the grid and I am working out ways to preserve food without the need for refrigeration of any kind. (gotta get the smoke house built) I think that if you show them how they can save money now just by living a partial sustainable lifestyle. I am to the point now where I do not buy meat at all. I have a hog growing and the ducks will multiply along with the chickens. Rabbits are about the second easiest thing to care for so they do well. 

A partner and I are starting a new school that will focus on 2 things...

Short term survival - i.e. How to stay alive until rescued
Long term survival - How to live instead of just surviving. You can survive under a bridge but is that really living?

Most of this country would die if there was a long term power outage because their microwaves would not work. They would melt their pans trying to cook over a fire. Some would rather starve than kill a cute rabbit. One of the things that we are going to teach is how to process these things like rabbits and chickens. From there they can figure out the bigger game.

Remember, there will be no internet to look things up on so books are also a must have for reference. The older the better in my opinion.

One thing that gets me about these prepper shows is that you never see any fishing gear. Hell I have am designing a fishing rig with a slingshot. Shoots arrows quite well as it is.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always been a prepper, just didn't call it that. When my DH and I became an item it was never really discussed we just starting working on it together. Our kids all know we prep, they think of it more as self sufficiency but they know where to come if the SHTF for them in any way. My oldest daughter has just come to live on the farm with hubby and bub and they are on board. We keep to ourselves mostly but have a few friends that know we are pretty self reliant and have offered to help out a bit here, so I have hope for them. If we talk about what we do with anyone else we tend to discuss the personal SHTF times we've had and that we aim to be able to look after ourselves as much as possible, they seem to relate to that.
Was very different with my ex, he had the purse strings and any prepping I did had to be disguised as bargin hunting or household essentials. For years he wouldn't let me have a vegetable garden or livestock (we had 40 acres of the best country you can get in Australia), if you couldn't sell it and turn it into paper money he wouldn't allow it. Being able to prep openly with your partner makes life so much easier.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> if you couldn't sell it and turn it into paper money he wouldn't allow it.


I have an ex like that, too.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

hillobeans said:


> I've got no advice, as nothing has worked to get my wife involved. As I've gotten more and more into prepping, she has gone from accepting it as a quirky hobby to eye-rolling at certain purchases (like cases of water, erm...). I fear the next step is open hostility.
> 
> Part of me hopes for a week-long power outage or something of the sort. A harsh dose of reality might be the only thing that turns her around.


That's so funny--well, not that kind of funny.
I love not having to go to the grocery--I have my very own grocery.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

hillobeans said:


> I've got no advice, as nothing has worked to get my wife involved. As I've gotten more and more into prepping, she has gone from accepting it as a quirky hobby to eye-rolling at certain purchases (like cases of water, erm...). I fear the next step is open hostility.
> 
> Part of me hopes for a week-long power outage or something of the sort. A harsh dose of reality might be the only thing that turns her around.


There are three types of people; those that see--those that see when shown--and those that will NEVER see.:nuts:


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

JayJay said:


> There are three types of people; those that see--those that see when shown--and those that will NEVER see.:nuts:


I'm hoping that my wife falls into the fourth category: Those that don't want to see, but have no choice once it smacks them in the face,

or the fifth: Those that see after reading One Second After (that one's next in her book queue).


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I visited my parents in March, and thought I had them on board with being prepared for emergencies, and keeping plenty of food on hand. They live in a rural area (it's a good 45 minute drive to the nearest Wal Mart, which should tell you something) and are in the path of hurricanes on a fairly regular basis. They seemed to get the need, and seemed to be on board.

Then, I visited them in August and out of the blue they are very vocal about *not* being self-reliant. It was like a light switched off. My mom loudly ranted about faith and knowing God with provide...it was pretty intense.

All I could think was, "God is taking care of you because I listened and am storing for you as well as my immediate family."

I have no idea what happened between the two visits, but I don't like the change.

Not to highjack the thread, (and I do not want to argue with you about faith or agnosticism or whatever) but what my mom said indicates that she sees prepping as a lack of faith. I've turned it over and over in my mind and still think that God never intended for us to just lay down and do nothing, expecting Him to provide all our needs without any input from us.

I did a quick overview of the miracles in the New Testament, and noted that, except for many of the healing miracles and raising of the dead, they all started with something. Water into wine. Five loaves and two fishes became meals for 5,000 people. Seven loaves and a few fishes fed over 4,000 people. The miraculous catch of fish required the men to get out on the water and let down their nets. The fish didn't just jump out of the water.

Therefore, prepping is just providing God with a whole lot of something with which to make miracles happen.

That's what I think, anyway. YMMV.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad and stepmom have, well let's say, silver spoon in mouth syndrome. Nicest ppl you could meet but a bit pampered. Talked to them about prepping and thought they were totally on board. What did they do? Went and bought a $300k motor home with all the bells and whistles. Said it was their BOL and BOV all in one. ::SMH:: They still have no food, water, etc stored. All I can think about is all the prepping I could do for real with that amount of money. Bless their hearts.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ezmerelda, I'm curious as to what brought about a change with your mom. I had a friend who was like that - thought anything I did to be prepared was an incredible lack of faith in Jesus. On the contrary - I know it's my faith in God that led me to prepping. So I don't know how to relate to folks like that. In my case it's easy to walk away and not bother (as friends we grew apart, not because of prepping, we just had more disconnects that connects). But in your case it's your mom. You can't walk away from that. 

I really hope she comes back around. And that you find out what it was that got to her.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Act like the SDHTF and have them realise they arent ready


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife and friends really love to travel to our BOL. Wife and I just spent another weekend there. When we arrive, they all know I tighten the tinfoil hat that I always have on. They are a captive audience and have to listen, but then they see how hard I work. Putting up firewood, clearing land, pulling stumps to increase my oat and barley area. After a day or so they get in the mindset. Of course back here in civilization they just roll their eyes. But they are all cool and understanding and we get a good laugh out of it. You can only lecture so long before they tune out. I'm just glad they all enjoy the solitude and remoteness. For holidays I'm the guy who gives gifts of food. Most of them hunt and fish so Mountain House goes over real big, I try to give enough so that after their trips they have some left over. Just lead by example and live the prep lifestyle. You can only save so many.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Ezmerelda, my parents are the same way! It is so frustrating. My mother also sees prepping as a lack of faith. So, I pointed out the verse in Proverbs about the ant. Still nothing. My dad says, "If things get that bad, prepping won't matter." They are in complete denial. 

On the other hand, some co-workers saw the new tv show, Revolution, and a light went on for them. They were like, "Is this what you are talking about?" Yes! They aren't preppers yet, but at least we are having a conversation about it now.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

My mom thinks im trying to be a unibomber..........


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I like your new screen name better than your first one , S_R. It's around 30% more humble, by my calculations.


----------



## SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 25, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> I like your new screen name better than your first one , S_R. It's around 30% more humble, by my calculations.


:-J i was gonna put ultimate but i didnt feel like typing that in everytime i signed on.....

Whats the url for the website btw?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hill of Beans I feel for ya I am fairly recently divorced from a woman like that. I have now connected with a woman whom seen me moving alot of my stuff and started asking questions about why and what etc and got completely on board with the idea. For once I have a soul mate and help rather than resistance to being prepared. As for my Parents they resisted a long time and just kinda indulged me. But Dad at least listened to what I had to say and that caused him to be more aware and pay closer attention to the direction things in the worls are heading. So they are prepping as well. AS for the in laws to be? Well her parents are a write off no hope there, her sister and BIL? I don't know hard headed is an understatment I try to chip at the edges. I want to get them on board because I know they are gonna show up here if anything happens I dont' want to but will send them packing if they don't come with at least some food. I"ll not cut our meager supplies in half by taking on others who wouldn't listen. Especially since they allow their kids to persist in the most awful level of being picky and obnoxious that I have ever in my life seen. If anyone ever comes up with a sure fire way to convince folks to prepare PLEASE let me know as of now I"m well below 50% success.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Especially since they allow their kids to persist in the most awful level of being picky and obnoxious that I have ever seen in my life.


The parents of those kids are the ones I am the most worried about! :eyebulge:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah me too haven't decided how to deal with em when they show up yet. I am relatively certain my decision is going to make me very unpopular for a while. But rather have everybody pissed off at me and alive than...........................


Also editing to add I just spent an hour sending e mails to family and friends trying to tune them into the bad vibes I"m feeling about the nearish future without having them send the guys in white with the big butterfly nets. I hope it encourages them to at least buy some candles and rice and at best actually prepare to get out of the various cities they live in to homes with family and friends (yeah I"m that friend to several of them) got to soul searching and felt I just wouldn't feel right is somting happened and I didn't at least say somthing to them. And even if we have to half starve all winter to save enough calories to plant and harvest the next spring I"ll count it worth it to have extra freinds and family I can trust here with me in bad times. And who knows maybe they will show up with a month or two worth of suplies so we don't have to half starve just 3/4 starve  . And if bad things come and they don't make it I will at least not feel like I let them down by not being the weird friend that warned them. Anyway without some help I"ll starve when my stored stuff runs out I'm just not physically able to do all that will be needed to plant grow and harvest even with all the tools needed to do it.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

My kids are preppers and have been for years. I was raised in a survivalist family. I do mean survivalist not prepper. Prepper is the current politically correct way of describing what we do. However, my wife has never been on board with any of this. She would never touch a gun or store any thing. In the last couple of months she has gone shooting, started to look at food storage, and even wants to plant a garden. Part of this has come from home invasions in the community where we live. 

The other thing I have found is people at places like my church are approaching me about getting prepared. I do not talk about survival with anyone I do not know well. People who know my kids and I shoot a lot are now coming up and want to get ready for hard times. The bottom line is I don't thing you can make any one want to prepare. All you can do is prepare yourself and the loved ones who want to do it. When you do not pressure people it makes it easier for them to come over to the GOOD side.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I note at this time I have not recieved back a single positive answer from those I mailed. although a couple did send back a flurry of humorous forwards.


----------

